# Gloworm X1 - Single LED Light System



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

The highly anticipated *X1* is the second light by Gloworm, *designed 100% in NZ*. As the name suggests it is a single LED, XM-L U2 to be exact, driven by a switching regulator that is combined on the same PCB as the LED itself.

The X1 gives out an astonishing *850 lumens from a unit weighing in at 58g* (remote included) and 35mm in diameter. It boasts the same characteristics as the X2 in being waterproof, robust and CNC machined from 6061 Alloy - No plastic parts here!



















The optics are a custom solution designed to provide maximum throw while maintaining a beam pattern that is easy on the eye - no discolouration, round beam and no artifacts. The kit will include *3 interchangable optics*: Flood, Spot, Super Spot. *(Beam shots to come in the next day or so).*

This tiny unit will utilise the same low profile style mounting solution as the X2 for the helmet, however will not have a bar mount included in the set. Instead our new QR bar mount will be available as an extra accessory. The* QR mount* will also be compatible with the X2.

The X1 will be supplied with a 2 cell battery (appx 115g), once again containing high capacity *Panasonic cells*. Its capacity will be 2900 mAh giving a runtime of 2hr 15min on maximum. The 2 cell battery will be compatible with the X2.

Controlling the X1 will be managed through a remote switch. It will also present the same selectable programmes as its big brother.

The Gloworm X1 will retail for *$179 USD* with a 2 cell battery and can also be ordered with a four cell battery (runtime 4.5hrs).
*
Spec Summary*

850 Lumen (real, not theoretical)
IMT technology (selectable programming)
Light Head Assembly 58 grams 
Waterproof to IP66 
2.9 AH Lithium Ion Hard Case Battery
1 x Cree U2 XML LEDs
Interchangable Optics (Spot lens and frosted lens) 
2.25 hr runtime on max power
Remote switch

*IMT Programmes*









On pressing the button from 'off' the light will start in Normal Operating Mode. Special modes are accessed by holding down the button for 2 sec from any normal mode. This allows the user to conduct any outdoor activity without having to cycle through the special mode and having an interuption of a steady light beam. Additionally, the X2 is shut down by holding the button for appx 5sec. IMT gives you the flexibility of refined programmes and modes without needing to access them every time you go from High mode back to low. Programmes are changed through a sequence of button presses.
*
Presales will start pretty soon for a limted number of units - more information will be posted here.
*

Cheers

Bruce and Vag
Team Gloworm


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

Is there a light only option for the X1?


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

Will the optics be interchangeable with the X2?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello ,

@pucked up
Yest the X1 will also come as a light head only option.

@skullcap
The X1 optics are bigger than the ones of the X2 thus they can't be interchangeable between the 2 lights. The bigger size is one of the main reasons that we managed to make the X1 a good thrower.

Cheers,
Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## Just Ridin (Sep 13, 2012)

How much will the kit be $ with the 4cell option? Availability?


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

What is the light head only price?


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

that's a really pretty little light. Good price too. Might be worth doing a refresher on the selectable modes for those who can't remember what the X2 came with (ahem).

looking forward to beam shots! Are the optics available separately? I'm always interested in new options for DIY


----------



## allenpg (Jul 7, 2004)

Looks great...what's the weight of the 2 cell battery?


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Morning All....8am here in NZ!!

Just updated the post to include programmes and runtimes.

The lighthead and 4 cell price will be available soon (within a week).

@allenpg - The 2 cell battery is appx 115g

Looking forward to showing you guys the beam shots!

Cheers

Bruce and Vag


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

You guys have the best helmet mount on the market imo. So simple yet everyone just goes with the dam standard bar emulator which is too high profile. Thanks for taking the time to do it right


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Is it down in the 700 to 850lm range for heat reasons?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

gticlay said:


> Is it down in the 700 to 850lm range for heat reasons?


Hello,

When calculating lumen we have to take into consideration the optics and the board efficiency. We also always run the LED a bit, just a tiny bit, lower than the maximum.

Also note that we are always a bit conservative with our numbers (lumen, battery runtimes, etc.) so that they cover extreme conditions like using the battery in an extremely cold environment.

Cheers,
Bruce and Vag


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I understand but was comparing to the Strykr SL system which is about 925lm - not that much different but has a ton of cooling fins. Anyway, fantastic looking light.


----------



## butasan (May 29, 2009)

This seems to be the one I've been waiting for years. Light weight and super throw.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Can't wait to see the beam shots. *Hope you have some competitor lamps to compare it to.*

Like others I would like to know what the pre-order price of the lamp head only will be. :ihih:

Let us know when you start taking pre-orders. As before, it looks like the Gloworm people have a knack for creating innovating products. Looking forward to seeing how these work out.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

If the X1 is anything like the X2 it will rock. I am looking for a nice and light helmet light....thinking that the combo of weight and various optics will do the trick.


----------



## Brooks04 (Jun 1, 2004)

Looks interesting. I would like to see a beam shot comparing it to the X2 with 2 spot lenses (the X2 spot lenses that you currently offer).


----------



## M6TTF (Jan 25, 2012)

Can't wait to get one - good job guys


----------



## smthgfshy (Nov 11, 2010)

is it compatible with the headstrap and if so, how does the small battery pack attach?? I really have no need for a helmet mount. Sign me up for one if I can attach it to a headstrap!!


----------



## cagliari (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Guys
love the look of the head unit, looks real quality. Just checking one thing...

The X1 will be supplied with a 2 cell battery (appx 115g), once again containing high capacity Panasonic cells. Its capacity will be 2900 mAh giving a runtime of 2hr 15min on maximum. The 2 cell battery will be compatible with the X2.

Is the battery pack 2900 mAh or 2x 2900mAh? Can't see you getting over 800 lumens for over 2 hours from a 2900 mAh battery. I know I can't.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

cagliari said:


> Hi Guys
> love the look of the head unit, looks real quality. Just checking one thing...
> 
> The X1 will be supplied with a 2 cell battery (appx 115g), once again containing high capacity Panasonic cells. Its capacity will be 2900 mAh giving a runtime of 2hr 15min on maximum. The 2 cell battery will be compatible with the X2.
> ...


Hey, the battery pack is 2900 mAh at 7.4v nominal (2 x 2900mAh cells in series), thus making it compatible with the X2. The X1 only has 1 LED making the Voltage required between 2.9v and 3.4v depending on current. Our switching regulator is 95% efficient (measured). Based on the nominal voltage of the battery (7.4v) we have tested and calculated 2hr 12min. If after more testing this proves to be incorrect we'll adjust the figures, however we're happy with the current levels.

Hope that goes some way to answer your question?

LED Runtime Calculator - We use this to determine the approximate levels then back it with tests. :thumbsup:

@smthgfshy - We're redeveloping the current headstrap to make placement of the battery on the headstrap seamless and easy. So yes, it will be compatible 

Cheers

Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Beamshots tonight?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

znomit said:


> Beamshots tonight?


Hey.....we'll try to get beam shots this weekend! In the meantime, here's a 3D image of the new QR mount that will be compatible with both the X1 and the X2. Pricing to follow 

Cheers

Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok, so here it is. The first beam shot of the X1. It is taken using the spot optic where trees in the background are about 70m away. We'll have some comparisons soon 










Cheers

Bruce and Vag 
Gloworm


----------



## M6TTF (Jan 25, 2012)

could you do some shots of the X1 and X2 combo? interested to see how they work together.

thanks


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Gloworm, I really liking your minimalistic designs... The X1 and X2's are sweet !!! We're losing daylight fast over here (US). I've been holding back on purchasing an Xera, patiently awaiting more info on your new X1. Looking forward to seeing more beam shots. Can you give us some in-site as to when these will be available in the US ?


----------



## texas (Nov 26, 2004)

*A few questions.*

1: Will there be any pre sale special price?

2: When do you expect to be able to ship out the lights?

3: Why the re-design on the bar mount. I have an X2 and have had zero issues with the O-ring mount. I can see with heavier lights the O ring not working well, but the X2 the light enough that it stays perfectly with the smaller O ring you guys supplied.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice beam shot but that new mount is awesome - i'll be looking to pick up a couple 

Ed


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

I love the look of that mount!
One question, is it reversable? Ie, the way it looks in the pic, you would presumably mount it on the right side of the stem to keep the light centred in front of the stem, however, can you mount it on the left side as I already have my Garmin K-edge mount on the right. Is it as easy as just flipping the mount upside down, or does the actual attachment point of the light head allow it to be screwed in from either side of the bracket?

X1 is looking good too BTW


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi All,

We're getting really excited about getting the X1 to you all! Additionally the QR mount is going to make some people very happy.

The QR mount is an additional accessory and will not replace the o-ring mount, it will be available as an alternative.

With regards to the mount, we're also looking at options to make a version compatible with other brands of lights: i.e. Magicshine....:thumbsup: 

@tb123 - The mount is reversable, i.e flip it over, and because the light can be mounted in any direction it will work perfectly!

@Nitro - we'll set some aside for you mate! You're going to love the CNC goodness!

@texas - Yes we will be offering a presale price, this will next week. Shipping should be early December at the latest. The X2 o-ring mount will not be made redundant, instead the QR mount will be an additional accessory if a customer wants that extra rigidity.

@M6TTF - I'll do some combo shots next week for you, I think you'll like the result  Additionally we'll do some comparison shots.

Keep the questions coming and we'll keep the annuncements rolling in.

Cheers

Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

You guys talked about new optics for the x2 that would have more throw..Will those be coming out soon too? Im thinking a x2 on the bar with a mix of flood and throw and then a x2 on the helmet with uber throw-- ohhhh yeah..  .. 

Also-- if you guys could do a wireless remote like lupine-- id be all over that..


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

SB Trails said:


> You guys talked about new optics for the x2 that would have more throw..Will those be coming out soon too? Im thinking a x2 on the bar with a mix of flood and throw and then a x2 on the helmet with uber throw-- ohhhh yeah..  ..
> 
> Also-- if you guys could do a wireless remote like lupine-- id be all over that..


Working on X2 optics as we speak everyone! However as this is the X1 thread, we should tell you that X1 presale pricing will be announced in 24 hrs!! PLus more photos early next week 

Cheers

Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Eagerly waiting the release of the X1's pre-sale price and photo's. Is the X1's light head compatible with Gemini / Magicshine's battery packs ?


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

Ooopsy --actually meant a x2 on the bars with the flood/thrower lens combo and the x1 uber thrower on the helmet.. Will be keeping an eye out for the into price.. The x2 will be arriving tomorrow ..


----------



## roadrider1 (Mar 20, 2012)

OK, 24hrs is up. Time for the update.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

roadrider1 said:


> OK, 24hrs is up. Time for the update.


As promised......(well actually a little bit late).

Gloworm X1 LED Light System Presales will commence Monday 19th November 2012 from The Gloworm Website.  UK buyers please go through CRG Moto - Danny.

Presale price will be USD$139 for the full set (2 cell battery) or USD$80 for just the light head

Presale will be restricted to 100 units only

Pricing on the QR mount will also be released in the next week or so.......

We will be posting more beam shots next week with some cool product shots also coming soon!


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Sign me up. I'm there!!!

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

Can you provide what the shipping cost would be to Ontario Canada?


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

We now have the pre-sale price, and 1 beam shot to go by. :>I


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

Here is the beam shot...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey.....we'll try to get beam shots this weekend! In the meantime, here's a 3D image of the new QR mount that will be compatible with both the X1 and the X2. Pricing to follow
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Don't know how this got by me. I absolutely love the look of the new mount. For the people who squawked about the O-ring mounts ( which actually works very well ) your squawking is over.

Now about that beam shot: I really don't know what to think about it. No way to really judge distance as you can't see the lamp. One thing is certain though, this lamp is not supplying the type of beam pattern that I expected ( at least that is what I gathered from the one photo ). From the photo the beam looks very wide. With a beam pattern like that If this lamp is able to clearly highlight objects at 70 meters I would be surprised. In this case I sure hope I'm wrong.



> Presale will be restricted to 100 units only...


Not sure what you mean. Do you mean 100 units...period...or 100 units to a single person who might want to sell them?


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Cat, 

I can't tell what your expectations are for this light. Please clarify. 

I think this will be a great option for a helmet mount, as I wouldn't want a battery cord hanging from my head.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi All

Cat is right - the current shot, although appearing narrow compared to the X2, is not a fair inidcation of the actual beam of the X1.

I am waiting to receive a completed 'production unit' so I can get some production beam shots and images of the actual light (not just a prototype). 

To give you an idea - the throw of this unit is superior to other popular lights of its size with a much smoother beam battern. We will have some comparison beam shots soon and come complimentary beam shots with the X2.

If beam shots are not available in time for presale commencement we will extend presales.

@Cat - the restriction is the number of X1's that will be available at the presale price.

Cheers

Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## texas (Nov 26, 2004)

Bruce and Vag,

Will there be an option for getting the 4 cell battery instead of the 2 cell,and if so what will the price be?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

jonshonda said:


> Cat,
> 
> *I can't tell what your expectations are for this light. Please clarify.*
> 
> I think this will be a great option for a helmet mount, as I wouldn't want a battery cord hanging from my head.


The X1 has been touted as a thrower. In my opinion a good thrower is able to clearly highlight trail features at the 200ft range or better. In order to stand out from the typical run-of-the-mill helmet lamp, that is what I would like to see. Admittedly, it is very hard to judge something like distance throw just by looking at a photo. Helps a bit if you have more photos using different terrain.

To make things interesting I'd like to see a direct ( non-bounce ) 5 meter lux read out. The more intense the center spot the higher the reading will be. The higher the reading the more throw you will get.

Don't get me wrong. I love the design of this lamp. Its small, lite weight and has great mounting options, not to mention the mode menu choices and likely a very good battery. Still, all things considered I expect it to beat out the MagicShine 808E and the vast array of generic clone lamps in a throw shoot out comparison.

Not saying that won't happen. I hope it does. I will say the smaller version of the photo makes it look better. Just remember sometimes things aren't what they seem to be with just a quick glance. In the mean time I'm still waiting for something to make me jump up and say, "Hey, now that's one hell of a bright light"!


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

When a consumer asks the manufacturer questions (GLOWORM). The prospective consumer expects a response... Sadly, I've yet to get one response (email or my input from this forum back from you). Must admit, this brings to question spending my monies on your product. Consumer support / feedback is key !


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

mdemm said:


> Eagerly waiting the release of the X1's pre-sale price and photo's. Is the X1's light head compatible with Gemini / Magicshine's battery packs ?


Hey mdemm.......didn't mean to miss your post, for this I do apologise 

The light will be compatible with magicshine/gemini batteries etc. It utilises a switching regulator meaning the input voltage can be higher than that required by the LED. Most of the aforementined batteries are a nominal 7.4v, as are our 2 cell and 4 cell battery.

Once again apologies for the over sight.......

Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi All

I should have the production model of the X1 in my hands tomorrow. I'll start off by taking some detailed HQ photographs, then I should get the beam shots to you by the end of the week.

In the meantime, PRESALES are open www.glowormlites.com. Presales will be open for 2 weeks with only 100 units being made available for presale.

Cheers

Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

-About the 850 lumen, do you measure the actual output or do you calculate the output?
The beamshot doesn't make it look like 850 lumen?

Is the mount compatible with the mount of a lupine piko?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Nothing's impossible said:


> -About the 850 lumen, do you measure the actual output or do you calculate the output?
> The beamshot doesn't make it look like 850 lumen?
> 
> Is the mount compatible with the mount of a lupine piko?


Hey,

The X1 is a calculated 850 lumens OTF, unfortunately the beamshot is not a good representation........ 

The light is driven at 2.8A max, with a 95% efficient driver, plus the optics are 90% efficient. As a comparisoin, the X1 is brighter than its closest rival (another 850 single XML light).

Our calculations are made using www.pct.cree.com. This method was also used for the Gloworm X2, which many discribed as seemingly brighter than 1200 lumens.

Sorry, mount is not compatible with the Piko.

Cheers

Bruce and Vag


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Waiting on the photos. Also, I didn't see the "Light head only", option listed on the website.


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

So the light head only option for the X1 is not included in the pre-sale? There does not seem to be an option for this on your web site.

Also do you have to purchase the head strap or is it included with the X1? From your site it seems like you need to purchase it for an extra USD $15.


----------



## texas (Nov 26, 2004)

*Light head only option?*

From the website I don't see the promised option of light head only? Are you going to put that up on the Site? Or is there some other way to order the head only?

Thanks.


----------



## colleen c (May 28, 2011)

I know the preliminary beamshot photo is not the best, but from what I can tell there is a slight green tint in the beamshot. Can you confirm what is the tint of the X1? Thanks.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks good, but how about a picture of the 2 cell battery?


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

When are we (prospective buyers) going to see some detailed photos ??? Thats going to be the selling point...


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi All

The 'light head only' option has been added to the site :thumbsup:

@ Colleen - Regarding the tint Colleen, it is 1B the same as the X2 (no green at all), once again the photo has not given a true reflection. This is one of the reasons I will be taking some good beam shots at the end of this week - I have a Canon G9, the same as what Francios uses in his tests. This should produce some beam shots worthy of the light.

@mdemm - I am receiving the production unit today with the intention of taking some HQ detailed photographs for the website and for here.

@Maximus - We're still waiting on the first battery off the production line, but basically its half a Gloworm 4 cell battery with slightly thicker housing plastic (to reduce any chance of breakage of the velcro loop).

@pucked up - The headstrap is an extra accessory. It has now on the site at $10. 

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## texas (Nov 26, 2004)

Bruce, 

Thanks for adding the light head only. I just ordered one. Am I correct to assume this comes with the extension cable like the X2 light only does?

Thanks.


----------



## roadrider1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Has this been designed for the battery to be attached to the back of the helmet? Or, is the battery supposed to be stored in your backpack. If attached to the helmet, please show pictures of the mounting method when the battery comes in.


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

For the light only option, you guys have a full set option and light only option. What is included with the full set option? Would it be like the light only option for the X2 (both mounts, o-rings, extension cord)? I assume the light only is just the light by itself, right?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

roadrider1 said:


> Has this been designed for the battery to be attached to the back of the helmet? Or, is the battery supposed to be stored in your backpack. If attached to the helmet, please show pictures of the mounting method when the battery comes in.


It has been designed to have the battery on the back of helmet. Similar methods can be seen with Gemini Xera and Lupine Piko.

@Texas - the only thing not included in the *Light Only Kit *is the battery and charger.

Cheers

Gloworm


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

FYI

There seems to be an error when trying to purchase the light only set. Your site will automatically add a full set to the cart without the light only. It's not adding the light only.

Is the price USD $59 or $80? It has $59 on the drop down but $80 when in the cart page.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

pucked up said:


> FYI
> 
> There seems to be an error when trying to purchase the light only set. Your site will automatically add a full set to the cart without the light only. It's not adding the light only.
> 
> Is the price USD $59 or $80? It has $59 on the drop down but $80 when in the cart page.


Hey,

The site is fine. The light head only price is $80. I have set up the sytem to reduce the set price by $59.

At the cart, because the main product is the Light Kit, it will only show the kit - but at the reduced price. When we receive the purchase order it indicates the exact details of the order.

Hope that helps?

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

Ah...I see it now, Thanks.

Are there still some left?


----------



## glader60 (May 4, 2006)

*11.1v batteries ?*



Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey mdemm.......didn't mean to miss your post, for this I do apologise
> 
> The light will be compatible with magicshine/gemini batteries etc. It utilises a switching regulator meaning the input voltage can be higher than that required by the LED. Most of the aforementined batteries are a nominal 7.4v, as are our 2 cell and 4 cell battery.
> 
> ...


Can this light be safely run on a 11.1v battery or does it need a 7.4v. I have several 11.1v lipo RC car batteries.

Does the "light head only" come with both the helmet mount and bar mount?


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

glader60 said:


> Can this light be safely run on a 11.1v battery or does it need a 7.4v. I have several 11.1v lipo RC car batteries.
> 
> Does the "light head only" come with both the helmet mount and bar mount?


I believe he said in above post that the light head only option has everything but the battery and charger

In regards to the LiPo packs, whether or not they can take the added current, i would be concerned that the power indicator on the light wouldn't be an accurate gauge of how much is left in your battery. Even well into lipo meltdown voltage on a 3s the battery indicator would likely still show a full charge just cause its looking to see a much lower voltage


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

manbeer said:


> I believe he said in above post that the light head only option has everything but the battery and charger
> 
> In regards to the LiPo packs, whether or not they can take the added current, i would be concerned that the power indicator on the light wouldn't be an accurate gauge of how much is left in your battery. Even well into lipo meltdown voltage on a 3s the battery indicator would likely still show a full charge just cause its looking to see a much lower voltage


Hi All

I will need to check with the engineering team as to the max voltage of the switching regulator. However it has been designed for the 7.4v nominal battery.

Regarding the 'power indicator on the light' - the X1 does not have one. It will tell you (by emmitting a flicker sequence, but not turning the light off) appx 5min from shutdown that there is minimal voltage being supplied to the light. The regulator will then adjust the current slowly to maintain voltage until it dips below the threshold.

Once the light 'flickers' (hi-low-hi-low-hi-low-hi-low) you cannot change modes - it basically provides enough time to get out the new battery, stop your bike etc (5min appx).

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## glader60 (May 4, 2006)

manbeer said:


> In regards to the LiPo packs, whether or not they can take the added current, i would be concerned that the power indicator on the light wouldn't be an accurate gauge of how much is left in your battery. Even well into lipo meltdown voltage on a 3s the battery indicator would likely still show a full charge just cause its looking to see a much lower voltage


I have a voltage settable audible alarm that plugs into the balance plug, so no worries about hitting the lipo meltdown voltage. As well the packs are 8400mah so I'm sure I'll never hear the alarm even on full power for well over 5 hours. Just hope the light can handle the 11.1v battery, if not I do have a old 4000mah 7.4 lipo.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

mdemm said:


> When are we (prospective buyers) going to see some detailed photos ??? Thats going to be the selling point...


I present the Production version of the X1.....beam shots this weekend (we promise).

Cheers

Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks real nice!!


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice, but way bigger than I expected!


----------



## M6TTF (Jan 25, 2012)

Big? Looks bloody small to me. Look forward to getting my hands on one


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Big is relative to what you compare it with!
If these are not extreme smal fingers this single led seems still bigger than the piko, but that's a double led emitter! 

I am looking for a lighthead with a diameter around 2 cm and a big output.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Nice looking little light, the endurance race people are going to love it providing the beam pattern is suitable....And speaking of suitable: Are you going to offer a medium optic for people who might think the beam pattern too narrow ( although I see no evidence of that being the case as of yet ).

* yawn *...sorry, worked late tonight...beam pics....we ...:yawn:....need more beam pics.... damn, where'd that sheep come from...


----------



## texas (Nov 26, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> ....And speaking of suitable: Are you going to offer a medium optic for people who might think the beam pattern too narrow
> :


I think this is answered in post that starts the thread " The kit will include 3 interchangable optics: Flood, Spot, Super Spot. " .


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

The X1 is looking good Gloworm... From what I can tell, based on the pictures you've posted. Does one need a spanner wrench (remove inner retaining ring) to change / swap the optic's ???


----------



## neninja (Jul 11, 2010)

Nothing's impossible said:


> I am looking for a lighthead with a diameter around 2 cm and a big output.


It would be a nice idea but a light that small will have issues that will stop it from achieving the 'big output'.

You can't run the emitter as hard in a package that small due to heat so you would never be able to get close to the 850 lumens of the X1 without it's heat protection kicking in all the time.

Smaller optics are harder to get a tight controlled beam pattern and generally have less efficiency. The bigger the optic the higher the efficiency and the tighter the beam.

From my perspective the X1 seems to be a great balance between lightweight/small size and power/beam quality.


----------



## roadrider1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Regarding the 'power indicator on the light' - the X1 does not have one. Cheers
> 
> Bruce
> Gloworm


How about the battery pack? Does the 2-cell battery pack have LED's showing remaining charge like the 4-cell battery pack on the X2?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

roadrider1 said:


> How about the battery pack? Does the 2-cell battery pack have LED's showing remaining charge like the 4-cell battery pack on the X2?


Yes, the battery does have indicators for battery level. Pics to follow early next week :thumbsup:

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

mdemm said:


> The X1 is looking good Gloworm... From what I can tell, based on the pictures you've posted. Does one need a spanner wrench (remove inner retaining ring) to change / swap the optic's ???


Hey, a spanner wrench will work - however we will be providing a small tool to do the job for you.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

neninja, 

I could live with real 450 lumen if it fitted ;-)

The heat: In general I don't need a lot of light when I'm standing still, and one moving there will be enough airflow.

I am also not fond of tight beams anymore, in the low lumen era throw was important but now, any descent flood throws farther than I need to see for mountainbiking, a wide bright flood allows me to see where I need to see!

The lower efficiency? Why?


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

Any word on what the max input voltage is?


----------



## neninja (Jul 11, 2010)

Nothing's impossible said:


> neninja,
> The lower efficiency? Why?


I'm afraid I'm not an optic designer/optical physicist so I don't know why smaller optics appear to be less efficient. It's just something I've noticed when looking at optic data sheets.


----------



## M6TTF (Jan 25, 2012)

It sounds perfect for me - throw is high on the priority list for me as I want to be able to ride at daytime speeds  descending at 25mph in the pitch dark needs lots of light on rocky trails !


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hi All,
> 
> @Nitro - we'll set some aside for you mate! You're going to love the CNC goodness!


I'd like to get one of the new lights but would also like to piggyback a couple of the new CNC mounts. Is there a way to add them to the order and maybe save a bit on shipping?

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Neninja,
If you have a "dirty" lens, a bigger optic will less suffer from these artefacts, if you succeed in producing clean lenses size doesn't matter anymore.
But clean lenses are expensive. 

In the old days, with bulbs shining all around, a reflector was needed to focus the beam, a bigger reflector becomes less hot so it can be made out of plastics instead of glass and big reflectors allow some small defficiencies.

So it's more a matter of cost then size!

About the numbers given by producers about the efficiency?
I think some tend to exagerate quite a bit ;-)

M6TTF, 
About more throw: in the beamshot you see the treeline a 70 meters pretty clear, and you'd be able to see big obstackles even a bit further, so at 25 mph (11 meters/ second) it would take you 6 seconds to reach the treeline, time enough i'd say?

With a tight spot, you see objects further away, but you 'll need to follow them with your tight spot, as your head is verry slow you tend to follow obstacles instead of looking for the way out or looking ahead for new obstackles!

With a flood on the helmet combined with a flood on the bars you see objects far enough, but you don't need to point you head to follow the obstacle, small eyejumps and periferic vision are enough to follow the object, you can use the light and your eyes to scan for the way around the obstackle and new obstacles far away!


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Bruce is the beam tight enough to vaporise volcanic ash and if so can I get my hands on one for riding around lake Taupo this friday night?

:madman: :incazzato: :cryin:


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

NitroRC Ed said:


> I'd like to get one of the new lights but would also like to piggyback a couple of the new CNC mounts. Is there a way to add them to the order and maybe save a bit on shipping?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ed


Hey Ed, we'll see what we can do. We'll perhaps put the QR mounts on presale too soon 

@pucked up - yes 11.1v is fine. The board has a max voltage of 16v. However the efficiency is reduced at higher V.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

znomit said:


> Bruce is the beam tight enough to vaporise volcanic ash and if so can I get my hands on one for riding around lake Taupo this friday night?
> 
> :madman: :incazzato: :cryin:


 :eekster:


----------



## M6TTF (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info chaps, very informative. What is the variation between the 3 supplied optics then? Very focused through to quite floody? 

I'll be ordering one regardless


----------



## Xtyling (Apr 21, 2011)

Is the charger for the for the X1 auto volt (100-240volt) or specific for each country.. USA 110v, etc.


----------



## neninja (Jul 11, 2010)

Xtyling said:


> Is the charger for the for the X1 auto volt (100-240volt) or specific for each country.. USA 110v, etc.


100-240V according to the UK one. The pins will be specific to region though.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Nothing's impossible said:


> Neninja,
> If you have a "dirty" lens, a bigger optic will less suffer from these artefacts, if you succeed in producing clean lenses size doesn't matter anymore.
> But clean lenses are expensive.


I'm no optic engineer as well, but this is how it was explained to me.

A small optic or reflector has a focal point that is a tiny spot. If the light source is equally tiny and positioned at the designed focal point, it will gather all the light and direct it in the manner that the optic was designed. Since the light source is larger than the tiny focal point, some of the light is not gathered and directed perfectly. This light becomes the "spill". The larger reflector or optic can have a larger focal point and gather more of the light and direct it as the designer intended.

Right or wrong, I don't know for sure. It sounded good anyway.



Nothing's impossible said:


> With a flood on the helmet combined with a flood on the bars you see objects far enough, but you don't need to point you head to follow the obstacle, small eyejumps and periferic vision are enough to follow the object, you can use the light and your eyes to scan for the way around the obstackle and new obstacles far away!


For my preference I'll take a spot beam on the helmet and a nearly spot beam on the bars. I find a floody beam to generate weird shadows that my peripheral vision catches. I find those shadows to be distracting so have worked to just light up the trail ahead and not to the sides.


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Vancbiker, I am not an optical engineer, I even doubt there is such a thing as an optic ingenieer, but I guess it depends on what you define as efficient:

For me efficiency of the optics is the amount of lumen produced by the source vs the actual OTF output, wheter it is spill or spot has nothing to do with it. No optics at all in high vacuum = 100% efficient. 

Spot or nearly spot or flood is also matter of defintion, some call 22° a spot, some call it already a flood!
For me 22° is already ok, if there is some spill left!

To brigth spots tend to dance to much if the fork is working.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

M6TTF said:


> Thanks for the info chaps, very informative. What is the variation between the 3 supplied optics then? Very focused through to quite floody?
> 
> I'll be ordering one regardless


@M6TTF - The range of optics will be Flood, Spot and Super Spot. These will be described better with the beam shots this weekend however here is a brief rundown:

Flood - smooth diffused beam, quite wide (wall of light).
Spot - Definitely a spot beam with some spill for peripheral
Super Spot - Minimal spill, low beam angle (appx 6 deg)

@Xtyling - The chargers are 'auto volt' and you choose your region when you order your light.

Cheers All

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

Been trying since yesterday to get onto your website to see about placing a pre-order but i keep getting the dreaded 'Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage' 

I've tried two different locations and 3 different computers.... Anyone else having issues??

I was going to try and get an order in as well as see if the new mounts were up for pre-order yet......

Ed


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

This light sounds so amazing!!

Please let there be Black Friday Deals!!!!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

@Nitro - Just checked the site....all seems to be fine from the back end and from my Internet Explorer........

QR Mounts will be put up tonight (10hrs time)

Bruce
Gloworm



NitroRC Ed said:


> Been trying since yesterday to get onto your website to see about placing a pre-order but i keep getting the dreaded 'Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage'
> 
> I've tried two different locations and 3 different computers.... Anyone else having issues??
> 
> ...


----------



## severum_69 (Mar 18, 2011)

NitroRC Ed said:


> Been trying since yesterday to get onto your website to see about placing a pre-order but i keep getting the dreaded 'Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage'
> 
> I've tried two different locations and 3 different computers.... Anyone else having issues??
> 
> ...


Hello,

I have the same problem.I don't find where to place a pre-order in your site


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

severum_69 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have the same problem.I don't find where to place a pre-order in your site


The X1 listing on Gloworm International Site is the presale item.

I'll add the word 'Presale' to avoid any confusion :thumbsup: ALL DONE.....

Cheers

Bruce
GLOWORM


----------



## tim73 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Order??*

Bruce

I tried to place an order on the International site and it stated that my delivery address was not valid?? Is this offer not available to Australia?? Can you order a spare 2 cell battery?

Cheers

Tim


----------



## severum_69 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello,

@Gloworm
I have an account on your site Gloworm Performance Products - Gloworm Performance Products but on your international site I can't use it.
Must I create a new account ?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

severum_69 said:


> Hello,
> 
> @Gloworm
> I have an account on your site Gloworm Performance Products - Gloworm Performance Products but on your international site I can't use it.
> Must I create a new account ?


Hello Severum,

You should register a new account in our international website.

Cheers,
Bruce and Vag


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

Can not find the QR mounts.... Where are they listed?


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> @Nitro - Just checked the site....all seems to be fine from the back end and from my Internet Explorer........
> 
> QR Mounts will be put up tonight (10hrs time)
> 
> ...


Where are the QR's?


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Glowworm, the new lights look excellent. Very much like what I've been building for myself and my mates, only without all the labour and time.

I can't see if there's a quick release on the helmet mount or not. For adventure racing we find this very handy to switch from headband/ helmet /bar. I'm not a fan of the o-ring system MS uses.

I'll be recommending your lights on the Adventure racing/ orienteering forum I am on.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Ozzy43 said:


> Where are the QR's?


Hey Ozzy, HERE is the link to the QR Mounts. They are the Gloworm Manufacturing - Gloworm Manufacturing site.

The .co.nz site is only used for NZ now.

@Offroad - thanks for the recommend, we've adjusted the mounting system to make it easier for that type of transfer. Still not QR on helmet, but the slot on the helmet mount are now a U shape, meaning you can simply slide the the light onto the head strap then secure the top part of the headstrap - done. On a side note, NZ top Adventure Racer, Steve Gurney (plus a couple of other top teams) has been using the X2 for racing etc. He loves it!

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Ozzy, HERE is the link to the QR Mounts. They are the Gloworm Manufacturing - Gloworm Manufacturing site.
> 
> The .co.nz site is only used for NZ now.
> 
> ...


Got it. I ordered one. Any idea how long till they ship? Can't wait to get it. Thanks


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Ahh, what does Gurney know? We met him at Coast-to Coast a couple of years ago.

How quickly can you transfer the light from helmet to headband?

I tend to race with a sack of lights- one for my helmet, a second on the bars, a third on the headband, and a spare for teammates whose lights fail. Most of my friends don't have that luxury, and need to transfer at least to headband and helmet in a hurry, often in the dark with numb fingers.



Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Ozzy, HERE is the link to the QR Mounts. They are the Gloworm Manufacturing - Gloworm Manufacturing site.
> 
> The .co.nz site is only used for NZ now.
> 
> ...


----------



## severum_69 (Mar 18, 2011)

X1 ordered


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

Glowworm,,,from what you have shown the light does look promising. For those of us here in the US who preorder from you, what will be our option if we have a warranty issue, will Jim at action be willing to take care of us or will we have to have the problem shipped back to you?

Thanks


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Pedalfast said:


> Glowworm,,,from what you have shown the light does look promising. For those of us here in the US who preorder from you, what will be our option if we have a warranty issue, will Jim at action be willing to take care of us or will we have to have the problem shipped back to you?
> 
> Thanks


Hey Pedalfast,

Warranty issues will be dealt in USA. :thumbsup:

Cheers, 
Vag and Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## nightrider06 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can´t wait to see more pics and the beamshots! Looks to be one of the most interesting lights for this year. Because even the big brand L. isn´t able to produce a lot of throw in a small lamp. 
I have a diy light with 7 U2-XMLs Powered at 2,05A and the Polymer-Optics on my Handlebar at the moment but the problem is that this amount of light makes you "blind" on areas out of the light.
On trails I normally reduce the power to about 15Watts from about 44Watts at maximum. The X1 would be great then to get a tight spot were I am looking at. 
Anyway, hope to get my hands on it soon.

@Bruce: Thumbs up for your development that gives the customer the feeling to be a part of it. :thumbsup:

EDIT:

I have an other idea for a mount. Many riders, including me have Gopro mounts on nearly everything. On my frame, helmet, and even a suction cup that can be mounted on Flat surfaces like the rear window of a car to light the area behind the car after a nightride while cleaning the bike or doing repairs.

You can even find the CAD models on the internet so it wouldn´t be that hard to develop such a mount (I am not able to post links at the moment): search on Google for "CAD Gopro"

grabcad*!dotcom!*/library/gopro-modular-arm-long-90deg-member

Ole


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

nightrider06 said:


> Can´t wait to see more pics and the beamshots! Looks to be one of the most interesting lights for this year. :
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


GoPro mounts are solid and common. I like the click-in version for helmet and headband, but the bar mount is a little cumbersome. I also find the Cateye click- mounts are small and light, but less common.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Running a Gemini titan now and while it works well I am looking for something lighter that mounts lower as my neck is taking a beating. Would I lose anything from going from a larger diameter reflector light to an optic based one? I was considering a xera but this seems to fit the bill and can't beat the intro price


----------



## allenpg (Jul 7, 2004)

I also ordered an X1 too...looking forward to having it with my X2 on the bars for TT intervals (aka, 20-25 MPH on the flats)!!!


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

Any word on when the quick releases could start shipping?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Ozzy43 said:


> Any word on when the quick releases could start shipping?


Looking at the same time as the X1's - early December

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

@Offroad - thanks for the recommend, we've adjusted the mounting system to make it easier for that type of transfer. Still not QR on helmet, but the slot on the helmet mount are now a U shape, meaning you can simply slide the the light onto the head strap then secure the top part of the headstrap - done.

Gloworm,,,please clarify about the new helmet mount, will that be a part of the package or will it be an extra option?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Pedalfast said:


> @Offroad - thanks for the recommend, we've adjusted the mounting system to make it easier for that type of transfer. Still not QR on helmet, but the slot on the helmet mount are now a U shape, meaning you can simply slide the the light onto the head strap then secure the top part of the headstrap - done.
> 
> Gloworm,,,please clarify about the new helmet mount, will that be a part of the package or will it be an extra option?


Hello Pedelfast,

The new helmet mount will be a part of the package.

Cheers,
Bruce and Vag
Gloworm


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

Gloworm, thanks for the prompt responses, if I order the X2 from action today will it have the new helmet mount?


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Did I miss the beamshots......?


----------



## mtntrance (Sep 3, 2005)

*X2 weight?*

How many grams is the X2 w/battery? I assume the battery mounts to the helmet too. Just need something to compare. What does the X1 system weigh? Thanks.


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

60g for the head with remote and 125g for the batter= 185-200 grams...


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

tb123 said:


> Did I miss the beamshots......?


No Tim, I've been laid up in bed for the past two days, so have been unable to get shots done :cryin:, however I've asked Vag to post some more of the original ones, just to give an idea of the different optic types. I should have some more up by Tuesday all things going well.

Apologies for any inconvenience. It just wasn't going to happen......

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> No Tim, I've been laid up in bed for the past two days, so have been unable to get shots done :cryin:, however I've asked Vag to post some more of the original ones, just to give an idea of the different optic types. I should have some more up by Tuesday all things going well.
> 
> Apologies for any inconvenience. It just wasn't going to happen......
> 
> ...


Hi All, as Bruce said here are the photos I have taken before. Please note the camera has made them look more yellow than they really are in addition to the fact we changed bins (tint of LED) for the final production version. Production version is bin 1B (more white), the photos were 2B (more yellow). The LEDs in the X1 will be the same as the X2, not too white as to be 'blue' and not to yellow to lose throw and intensity.

Bruce will have more beam shots this week with comparisons also soon. His shots will be using the production version so will throw a bit further.

Control









*Location 1*
Flood








Standard








Spot








*Location 2*
Flood








Standard








Spot









Cheers

Vag
on Behalf of Gloworm


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> No Tim, I've been laid up in bed for the past two days, so have been unable to get shots done :cryin:, however I've asked Vag to post some more of the original ones, just to give an idea of the different optic types. I should have some more up by Tuesday all things going well.
> 
> Apologies for any inconvenience. It just wasn't going to happen......
> 
> ...


No worries Bruce, hope you get better soon, had been looking forward to the beamshots, wasnt sure if I'd missed them somewhere.

Cheers

PS, the beamshots Vag posted look promising, was the light to the right of the camera though as it looks like the beam of light and the spread is biased that way?


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey Bruce. Are we going to see the updated beam shots / photos from the production model of the X1 today ??? Hopefully you'll release some real world side by side beam shots (X2, Xera or ) at the same time ??? Also, are you planning on offering the 2cell BP as an additional add on ??? Have a good one !!!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

mdemm said:


> Hey Bruce. Are we going to see the updated beam shots / photos from the production model of the X1 today ??? Hopefully you'll release some real world side by side beam shots (X2, Xera or ) at the same time ??? Also, are you planning on offering the 2cell BP as an additional add on ??? Have a good one !!!


I feel like I'm coming up with excuses, however I went to do the shots last night NZ time (8hrs ago) and my camera battery was dead. I'll be getting out tonight/tomorrow so you will def have them by Thursday AM US Time.

I really do have to apologise.....

BTW - I'll be doing a comparison with the X2 and also some Duo/X2 comparisons. Additionally one with a combination X2/X1.

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Charge those batteries up !!! We'll see what Thursday brings :>) 
Is one going to be able to purchase an additional 2cell battery pack when placing an order for the X1 ? If so how much $$$ ?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Good evening..well nearly good morning in NZ!

I spent the evening trying to get the best shots I could to demonstrate the new X1. I have 2 good shots (it was windy) - one demonstarting just the X1 and the other the X1/X2 combo.

I'll get some more over the next couple of nights some on singletrack and some more varied open space ones.

Tree line is at 70m, with the can spaced at 30m, 40m, 50m and 60m.

Camera Canon G7, ISO100, Daylight, 5 sec exp, F4.0

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm

X1









X1 and X2 Combo


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

what camera and camerasettings are used?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Nothing's impossible said:


> what camera and camerasettings are used?


Post adjusted.....


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

Gloworm-those shots are looking good to me.Thanks for posting them. I'm looking to seeing them on the 2013 mtbr shootout!

I've tried to order the X1 from three different computers, I thought there might be some kind of security software at my job preventing me from ordering, but I am getting the same message from 2 other computers. I keep getting a error message stating there is an error with the details submitted, I have started from scratch several times on each computer and same results, is anyone else having these issues? :madman:


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey Bruce. Those are some pretty impressive shots. Was wondering on your next go around if you could add a shot with the X2 by itself, so we'll have something to judge the X1 by.


----------



## Kraz (Jun 20, 2012)

To my untrained eye, there seems to be a lot of overlap between X2 and X1 in the shots posted above. What kind of lenses were used on both lights? Was X1 with the spot focus lens? 
Looking forward to more images.


----------



## texas (Nov 26, 2004)

*When will we get our hands on the pre-order X1s ?*

Bruce,

The promise is that the parts would ship out in early December, When should the people in the US with pre-orders expect to see there lights?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

texas said:


> Bruce,
> 
> The promise is that the parts would ship out in early December, When should the people in the US with pre-orders expect to see there lights?


Hello Texas,

We are currently on the manufacturing stage and we are going to ship the first orders between 10-15 of December. Our plan is to make you an early Xmas present.

Cheers from the workshop
Vag
Gloworm


----------



## nightrider06 (Nov 23, 2012)

Are we going to see some more shots of the light itself before holding it in our own hands?
Can´t stand my curiousness


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm with you nightrider. I PM'ed Bruce on 12/3 with a few questions. 1- Based on GW's earlier posts, I assumed we were going to see more beam shots ? I mean, really. There is 1 beam shot photo of the production version of X1 by itself... 2- If he could ad a shot of the X2 by itself (we've seen x1 / X1 and X2 together) for comparison. 3- If he planned on sharing some side by shots with his closest competitor ? Its 12/6. I have yet to receive a response... I don't get it !!!


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

Gloworm managed to make the lighthead design even smaller and lighter before starting the production run.

I would imagine that Bruce is waiting to receive one of these lights rather than taking more pictures of the pre-production version.

No doubt Bruce or Vaggelis will be along soon to give more detail.


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

Just a heads up that you can now pre order from Jim at action-LED lights. No affiliation with that seller.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

mdemm said:


> I'm with you nightrider. I PM'ed Bruce on 12/3 with a few questions. 1- Based on GW's earlier posts, I assumed we were going to see more beam shots ? I mean, really. There is 1 beam shot photo of the production version of X1 by itself... 2- If he could ad a shot of the X2 by itself (we've seen x1 / X1 and X2 together) for comparison. 3- If he planned on sharing some side by shots with his closest competitor ? Its 12/6. I have yet to receive a response... I don't get it !!!


Sorry for the lack of repsonse, we have been flat out trying to ensure the orders are shipped in early December.

crgmoto is correct. I managed to slim down the light without affecting the performance. Through a subtle change in the bezel placement the light diameter is now 31mm not 35mm, with the light and cables weighing in at a smidge under 60g.

Once I get hold of the revised unit, I will post some more detailed shots. In regards to beam shots I'll get out there this weekend to get some more. With comparsion with the X2 and some of the Xera. Thats a promise! :thumbsup:

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## nightrider06 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Sorry for the lack of repsonse, we have been flat out trying to ensure the orders are shipped in early December.
> 
> crgmoto is correct. I managed to slim down the light without affecting the performance. Through a subtle change in the bezel placement the light diameter is now 31mm not 35mm, with the light and cables weighing in at a smidge under 60g.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your fast reply as usual, Bruce!
Let me guess. Did you also change the ring which tightens down the lens? The weight with the cables and the switch included is awesome. 
I am very interested in beam shots of the super narrow lens. This is in my opinion the killer-feature. Because everyone can make a floody light in a small package, but to get an lightsaber-like tight beam is the supreme discipline. 
As far as I can tell from the pictures of the standard lens you are going straight to the finish line in achieving this!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Nope....the ring stays the same, this is an important part of the waterproofing of the unit 

We'll get some trail based shots done to really promote the beam variances and comparisons, at least with the X2.

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> ... In regards to beam shots I'll get out there this weekend to get some more. With comparsion with the X2 and some of the Xera. Thats a promise! :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


That would be a most welcomed comparison. If you also have an old 808E hanging around that would be worth adding as well because a lot of people are likely more familiar with the output of the 808E. If you don't have an 808E than at least we have the Xera ( single emitter lamp ) to compare it to.


----------



## smthgfshy (Nov 11, 2010)

@Gloworm...

Any prototype or production pics of the redesigned headstrap?


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Once again, thank you Bruce for updating us on the status of the X1.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> That would be a most welcomed comparison. If you also have an old 808E hanging around that would be worth adding as well because a lot of people are likely more familiar with the output of the 808E. If you don't have an 808E than at least we have the Xera ( single emitter lamp ) to compare it to.


Right, here are some updated beam shots.....a multitude if you will.

Now, I didn't get a xera to test, but I at least got a Gemini Titan P7 to compare it with.....I know its not an XML light, but it will at least give you an idea.

The cans are at 20m and 40m, while the tree in line with the cans is at 60m (roughly 200ft)

The Camera is a Canon G9, Daylight, ISO100, F4.0, Exp 5sec.

BTW Photos of battery and other goodies coming next week before we ship. Also, presales end this weekend.

Cheers

Bruce 
Gloworm

XI Spot (Large Image)









X1 Standard (Large Image)









Gemini Titan P7 (Large Image)









X2 Standard (Large Image)









X2/X1 Combo (Large Image)


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Is it just me, or does the X2 look to be the best of the lot?
Maybe not quite as bright in the middle of the hotspot, but best overall light and distance doesnt seem to be much different


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tb123 said:


> Is it just me, or does the X2 look to be the best of the lot?
> Maybe not quite as bright in the middle of the hotspot, but best overall light and distance doesnt seem to be much different


Yes, the X2 is brightest of the lot but then again it is a duel emitter lamp vs. one emitter so it should be brighter.

The X1 is not bad but not as tight of of beam pattern as I had hoped for. Really hard to judge all of this from the provided photos though. To get a better idea of how well it illuminates at distance I had to take the photo off the web site and put it on "view image" so I could enlarge it. Then I turn the lights off in my room and try to pick out distant objects. On the spot set-up I could pick out what looks to be a fence just beyond the tree line so perhaps it does have some throw. Of course viewing photos on a computer screen is not quite the same as viewing the output while riding on the trail.

I think when all things are considered, the real selling point of the X1 is the basic design of the light set. It is light-weight, compact, low profile, aesthetically pleasing to the eye with great mounting options. It has all the other Gloworm mode features. It has high quality batteries. Beam pattern should compare well with most other typical single XM-L lights sets.

While I would like to have one of these in my hands, I've decided to wait to see how the new spot optics for the X2 work out as two emitters will almost always be better than one.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> The X1 is not bad but not as tight of of beam pattern as I had hoped for. Really hard to judge all of this from the provided photos though.


Hey TB and Cat

In reality the X1 Spot out throws the X2 by about 15ft (5m), the fence in the background was my guide there. If you look closely the far fence is definetly more illuminated in teh X1 spot shot than it is in the X2 shot.

The X1 is brighter in the centre, hence the increased throw, however will never be as bright overall as the X2 (2 XML at 2A vs 1 XML).

The prototype when tested against the Xera also had more throw....but I subsequently rendered the Xera irreparable (it got too wet).

Any ideas on how to photograph/what location to visit to better indicate the throw of a light? I saw a stadium shot once, where the light was setup in the middle of a marked field and the photographer took the shot perpendicular to the beam....I might try this one.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey Bruce,
Regarding to better indicate the light throw. I think your original shots from the earlier post #132 were quite impressive. They showed detail. The latest shots sorely lack this. I realize, this is (probably) due to the images being 640x480 vs 1600x1200. To keep things on a level playing field maybe you could repost them at the larger size ? Another thing of note when looking the latest shots. When comparing the spot to the standard lens. I you can visibly see a halo or darker colored ring in the shots.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

mdemm said:


> Hey Bruce,
> Regarding to better indicate the light throw. I think your original shots from the earlier post #132 were quite impressive. They showed detail. The latest shots sorely lack this. I realize, this is (probably) due to the images being 640x480 vs 1600x1200. To keep things on a level playing field maybe you could repost them at the larger size ? Another thing of note when looking the latest shots. When comparing the spot to the standard lens. I you can visibly see a halo or darker colored ring in the shots.


Right, I have posted links to the larger images (just so we don't upset the MTBR site). These give a much better indication of detail at distance, especially the fence line behind the trees. Additionally there is a tree with some cut branches on the fence line. In some pics these cut areas are quite visible, in others it is not.

Regarding the halo (def not dark rings), the spot lens has a slight halo as a consequence of the design to ensure a brighter centre and therefore more throw. The Standard doesn't have any halo whatsoever and throws nearly the same distance.

The shots were designed to indicate throw and detail at distance rather than detail up close, like post #132.

I'll try to do some others tomorrow night on a bush trail.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Looking at the same time as the X1's - early December
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


The glowormlites site says the QRs are in stock. Is this true, when do the pre-orders start shipping? Thanks in advance


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

*XM-L U3 on the X1*

Hello,

We have a great announcement.

*Gloworm X1 will be coming with XM-L U3 emitters* instead of the XM-L U2 that was originally planned. U3 will give an extra boost to brightness of around 8%.

We just managed to acquire U3 this week and for this reason the delivery time will be slightly affected. We plan to ship presales on the 18th of December. The QR mounts will be available and ship at the same date.

Cheers, 
Vaggelis
Gloworm Manufacturing


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

EXCELLENT !!! Thats the kind of news we like to hear. Bruce and Vaggelis, you guys are on top of it... A question. Have you received the new head belt yet ? If so, was wondering if you could post a picture of same. I've got an X1 on order. Can't wait to try it out...


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hello,
> 
> We have a great announcement.
> 
> ...


I am sure you know this, but the U3 is 12V. I had one that I couldn't get to work until I figured out that the usual 3.7v wouldn't drive it.


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

Ofroad'bent said:


> I am sure you know this, but the U3 is 12V. I had one that I couldn't get to work until I figured out that the usual 3.7v wouldn't drive it.


Are you sure? It's the same led as all the other Cree XM-L's (T4/5/6/U2) but just a different bin.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

crgmoto said:


> Are you sure? It's the same led as all the other Cree XM-L's (T4/5/6/U2) but just a different bin.


Maybe it's not the same U3. I got one from Cutter, and it has 4 distinctive dies on it. I think each die is in series.

Cutter Electronics


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Maybe it's not the same U3. I got one from Cutter, and it has 4 distinctive dies on it. I think each die is in series.
> 
> Cutter Electronics


THis one is 6V Cutter Electronics


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Maybe it's not the same U3. I got one from Cutter, and it has 4 distinctive dies on it. I think each die is in series.
> 
> Cutter Electronics


Hey,

Cree produce both. The 12v one is usuallly EZ white (which your link points to) the ones we are using are 2.4v-4.0v input.

Additionally the dies are a little different.

This is the 12v EZ white XML-U3

This is the 2.4-4v XML U2 (U3 looks the same)

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

Are there any difference in the tint between U2 and U3?


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey,
> 
> Cree produce both. The 12v one is usuallly EZ white (which your link points to) the ones we are using are 2.4v-4.0v input.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bruce, I'd assumed you were on top of it, just didn't want you stuck with the same mistake I made.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

pucked up said:


> Are there any difference in the tint between U2 and U3?


Hello,

We have chosen the same tint as X2 and as in the latest beamshots. No differences.

Cheers, 
Vaggelis


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Looking at the same time as the X1's - early December
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Bruce,

How about an update on shipping for the X1, one of your post gave a est ship time between the 10-15th. I placed my order with Jim @ Action-led last week. Thanks


----------



## tb123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Pedalfast said:


> Bruce,
> 
> How about an update on shipping for the X1, one of your post gave a est ship time between the 10-15th. I placed my order with Jim @ Action-led last week. Thanks


You mean like the one a couple of posts above ^^^ 

"We just managed to acquire U3 this week and for this reason the delivery time will be slightly affected. *We plan to ship presales on the 18th of December*. The QR mounts will be available and ship at the same date."


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

I must have snoozed right thru that. Thanks!


----------



## M6TTF (Jan 25, 2012)

Ordered my X1 from Danny yesterday, can't wait to recieve it, especially as its been pimped from the original spec! Currently drowning in man flu so not ridden for a week


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Just to keep you all in the picture.....assembly is under way with the updated LED.

Behold the heart of the X1


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Now that we've seen the heart. Is the transplant going to be completed in time for the scheduled shipping date of the 18th ???


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

Have the QRs shipped yet?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello guys,

This time we do not have so good news as the shipments have been delayed to the end of this week due to manufacturing delays.

Apologies for this delay. Be sure that we are working on delivering you a high quality product. 

Cheers,
Vaggelis


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

This comes as no surprise here. But I would rather have a short delay with quality assurance.


----------



## NewNRS3 (May 10, 2008)

I just purchased the X1 light head on sale at Action Lights for 80.00 - this one uses the U2 emitter but considering the price difference I have to think that possibly the latest U3 version would not have enough performance advantages considering the price difference. It seems like a good deal for those interested in supplementing an X2 which is what I decided to do. I imagine Action is clearing stock of the U2 version.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

NewNRS3 said:


> I just purchased the X1 light head on sale at Action Lights for 80.00 - this one uses the U2 emitter but considering the price difference I have to think that possibly the latest U3 version would not have enough performance advantages considering the price difference. It seems like a good deal for those interested in supplementing an X2 which is what I decided to do. I imagine Action is clearing stock of the U2 version.


Actually, you just pointed out that I forgot to update the listing when the U3 was announced. All of the X1's will ship with the XML - U3 LED. 
I also needed to update the price now that the Pre-sale is over. So you got lucky and got the last one at that price.
Just a note, The light head includes everything in the kit except the battery and charger.

Just heard from Gloworm that they are on the dock and will ship tonight so they may arrive by Friday.


----------



## NewNRS3 (May 10, 2008)

I guess that was confusing me a bit thinking there were two versions out there - sorry Jim if I threw a wrench in the works so to speak but I do appreciate the clarification. I just found out about the Gloworm lights in the last two days but it did not take me long to decide between them and some other contenders out there - almost went with a Dinotte but as nice as they are I have no regrets sticking with Gloworm.


----------



## jgmarcotte (Jan 30, 2010)

Jim - any chance you'll carry the Glowworm 2 cell battery? It looks to have about the best specs out there.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

jgmarcotte said:


> Jim - any chance you'll carry the Glowworm 2 cell battery? It looks to have about the best specs out there.


Yes, I actually have them coming with the X1 order but I am waiting on some additional information from GW before finishing the listing. You should see it show up in the next couple of days.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Roy542 said:


> is it compatible with the headstrap and if so, how does the small battery pack attach?? I really have no need for a helmet mount. Sign me up for one if I can attach it to a headstrap!!


The same headstrap fits the X1 and X2


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

Is there any news on the shipping of the quick releases?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

They will come with the X1 at the end of the week (or early next)


----------



## texas (Nov 26, 2004)

Is it correct to assume that US orders placed on the Gloworm site will ship through Action LED, or will they ship directly from New Zealand to the US costumers?


----------



## texas (Nov 26, 2004)

*shipped?*

Can we get some kind of confirmation that the units have shipped? and when we in the US should expect our lights?

Thanks.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

texas said:


> Can we get some kind of confirmation that the units have shipped? and when we in the US should expect our lights?
> 
> Thanks.


Hello everyone,

The lights have been shipped since last Wednesday and the should be in USA on Monday (depending also on holidays schedule). They are small delays of 2-3 days with DHL lately because of the Christmas period. It is safe to assume that all lights will be in your before the end of next week.

Thanks, 
Vaggelis
Gloworm


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> The lights have been shipped since last Wednesday and the should be in USA on Monday (depending also on holidays schedule). They are small delays of 2-3 days with DHL lately because of the Christmas period. It is safe to assume that all lights will be in your before the end of next week.
> 
> ...


Does that also mean that the quick releases that were pre ordered were shipped at the same time and are on the same shipping schedule? Thanks


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Ozzy43 said:


> Does that also mean that the quick releases that were pre ordered were shipped at the same time and are on the same shipping schedule? Thanks


Yes, this is the case.

We have a delay on the new headstrap which should be ready by the end of the New Year week but QR mounts are on their way.

Cheers, 
Vag


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

The X1's and QR mounts have arrived here in the UK. All pre/back orders have been shipped.


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

The X1 light head weighed in at just under 60g on my scales including the helmet mount and remote switch.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> The lights have been shipped since last Wednesday and the should be in USA on Monday (depending also on holidays schedule). They are small delays of 2-3 days with DHL lately because of the Christmas period. It is safe to assume that all lights will be in your before the end of next week.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the shipment hit NY just as DHL was starting there New Years break so delivery has been delayed until tomorrow (Thursday) We'll get them out the same day when they arrive.


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

We had the same issue with DHL - the lights were going to sit in their depot until Thursday due to the backlog of Christmas / New Year shipments. Luckily the depot is only 20 miles away so we went and collected them.

Here are some pictures of the X1 taken rather hastily last night.


























Size comparison with Magicshine type XM-L

































Gloworm Family with X2


----------



## M6TTF (Jan 25, 2012)

looks awesome! cant wait to receive mine - cheers danny


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

It really is an awesome little light from what I've seen so far.

Tested it back to back with a mk2 Exposure Diablo with a claimed 900 lumens last night. The X1 was much brighter with more throw. Weather permitting I should have beamshots tonight with each optic plus comparison shots of the Diablo, Chinese reflector XM-L T6 and Gloworm X2.


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Holy crap, thats a cool looking light !!! Thank you, crgmoto for posting the 1st photos of the X1... I can't wait til arrives...


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

I like that 2-cell battery! Wish my systems ran on 7.4v so I could use them.


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

Just so people know the tool for removing the bezel for optic changes is not a round tool. It is a flat tool.

The 25.8mm blade slots in to opposing cut outs in the bezel to undo it. The bezel doesn't need to be too tightly fitted - just enough to compress the o-ring.

It also has a bottle opener on it (handy for after the ride).

Here is a picture of the tool -


----------



## nightrider06 (Nov 23, 2012)

That is awesome! I really appreciate the love of Glowormlites for the small details that are needed to push a product from great to 99,99% perfect.


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop (Jan 3, 2013)

Has anyone done a side-by-side beam shot comparison between the X1 and X2? I am looking to get my first serious bike light, to go on my helmet, and I'm stuck between getting the X1 or the X2. I do the occasional night ride on bike paths where it's very dark, but mostly I'll be using it for commuting.


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> Has anyone done a side-by-side beam shot comparison between the X1 and X2? I am looking to get my first serious bike light, to go on my helmet, and I'm stuck between getting the X1 or the X2. I do the occasional night ride on bike paths where it's very dark, but mostly I'll be using it for commuting.


And as if by magic -

The camera was having some focus issues as it was so windy, the camera was moving on the tripod during the long exposure time. Better pictures will follow next week on a calmer night.

All pictures taken using ISO100, F4, 6 sec exposure, Daylight balance

Control









Gloworm X1 - Standard Spot optic









Gloworm X1 - Flood optic









Gloworm X1 - Superspot optic









Gloworm X2 - Spot/Flood optics









XM-L T6 ~Orange Peel Reflector- typical magicshine type


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

X1's are now in stock for immediate shipment. All US pre-ordered lights have shipped and should arrive Saturday or Monday. Head straps will arrive next week and will follow where required.


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

Action LED Lights said:


> X1's are now in stock for immediate shipment. All US pre-ordered lights have shipped and should arrive Saturday or Monday. Head straps will arrive next week and will follow where required.


Do you also handle the pre-orders ordered from Canada as well?


----------



## M6TTF (Jan 25, 2012)

Got my X1 yesterday - man it's tiny! Quick flash round the office looks promising. Blinded my colleagues! Quick question. Which optic Is in as standard? And do I need a tool to swap it out?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

pucked up said:


> Do you also handle the pre-orders ordered from Canada as well?


All orders to the rest of the world have been shipped as well.

Thank you
Vag
Gloworm


----------



## crgmoto (Nov 12, 2012)

M6TTF said:


> Got my X1 yesterday - man it's tiny! Quick flash round the office looks promising. Blinded my colleagues! Quick question. Which optic Is in as standard? And do I need a tool to swap it out?


Glad it arrived safely.

The Spot is the optic that comes fitted as Standard, the Superspot is the optic with the dimples in the centre and the frosted optic is the flood.


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

Did I miss the information about how the 2-cell battery is designed to be carried when the light is helmet mounted?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

crgmoto said:


> Glad it arrived safely.
> 
> The Spot is the optic that comes fitted as Standard, the Superspot is the optic with the dimples in the centre and the frosted optic is the flood.


I think you have that a little wrong. The dimples in the center spread the light a little for the spot. The one with the slightly frosted center is the superspot (though there is not much difference). I took some quick shots on a wall. first is the superspot (frosted center) then the spot (dimpled center) and then the flood (dimpled front)


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

*Brightest Spot for Greatest Throw*

While I was comparing spots I got out the light meter and compared some of the lights I have to measure the light intensity at the center of the beam. Each light was at it's standard high setting and 21ft from the meter. I ran them for 1-2 minutes before taking a reading and moved the meter pickup around to find the brightest point.
The results were not quite what I expected. Brightest was the new X1 with the super spot lens at 270 lux. Next the X2 with spot/spot optics at 240 lux. Then the Xera with it's spot optic at 227 lux, and then the Duo at 195 lux.
If it's throw that you want the superspot X1 concentrates it's 850 lumens in the smallest area lighting distant object the brightest. 
Personally I prefer a broader field of view but then I ride a little slower than some and all the trails around here tend to be twisty single track.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Just heard from Gloworm and they tell me I am wrong about which is the super spot. Guess I'll have to get the light meter back out and prove it to myself. In any case they are quite close and a very concentrated spot.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Team

Well I am back from my quick holiday and ready to answer any questions you may have!

Vag has also been noticeably absent from regular posts due to the final release of the X1...and the following well needed break.

I trust everyone has either received their X1 or patiently waiting for the courier.....we hope you enjoy.

I'll have a flick through the forum and see what has been happening and come back to you if needed.

Cheers and Happy New Year!

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

JChasse said:


> Did I miss the information about how the 2-cell battery is designed to be carried when the light is helmet mounted?


The light set will come with an elastic velcro strap that is used to secure the battery to the helmet.


----------



## M6TTF (Jan 25, 2012)

Just got back from my first ride with the new x1 to accompany the x2. Wow!!! The x1 is amazing. To be honest I think it outshines my x2. It certainly has way way more throw, and seems brighter. Superb pair


----------



## jgmarcotte (Jan 30, 2010)

Just got my x1 today - great looking light, can't wait to try it out. Just wondering - my lighthead-only package came with the x2 manual, not an x1 manual. The lights are different enough that I would like to get ahold of the proper manual. Jim or Vag - any help?

Thanks!


----------



## jgmarcotte (Jan 30, 2010)

Just got my x1 today - great looking light, can't wait to try it out. Just wondering - my lighthead-only package came with the x2 manual, not an x1 manual. The lights are different enough that I would like to get ahold of the proper manual. Jim or Vag - any help?

Thanks!


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

jgmarcotte said:


> Just got my x1 today - great looking light, can't wait to try it out. Just wondering - my lighthead-only package came with the x2 manual, not an x1 manual. The lights are different enough that I would like to get ahold of the proper manual. Jim or Vag - any help?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey

Really sorry about that small error....here's the link to the online version

*X1 Instruction Manual*

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey Bruce, I've got a question for you. What is the default optic that the X1 ships with ? Also, how does one indentify the optics from one another ?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

mdemm said:


> Hey Bruce, I've got a question for you. What is the default optic that the X1 ships with ? Also, how does one indentify the optics from one another ?


The X1 comes with the Standard Optic installed, the flood is frosted across the whole lens. The spot option has a dimpled effect in the centre of the optic, the standard has a slightly frosted effect in the centre.

Cheers Bruce


----------



## jgmarcotte (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks, Bruce! 

BTW, rode tonite with the x1. Wow! Great spot pattern, even with the standard optics. Tight, defined beam, good color (warmer than the Xera), plenty bright, even on commuter program. Love the remote. 

I think I'm really gonna like this little guy. Good job, Gloworm!


----------



## butasan (May 29, 2009)

I just got back from my 1st ride with X1 on my helmet (and Gemini Olympia on my bar). I didn't bother with the standard optics, but immediately put the spot optics. I am impressed and so happy. I finally got what I needed. It's got a great spot pattern. I also like the low-profile mount.

I've been using Gemini DUO on my helmet, but I absolutely hated it since the day 1 because its flood beam pattern completely flatten the shadow nicely created by my bar light. If the trail was not twisty, it was much more comfortable to ride with my bar light only.


----------



## 127 (May 30, 2008)

I got mine yesterday, it's tiny and bright. Perhaps I manage to arrange test ride today or tomorrow. 

Yes, I read the manual, but stupid me, how I can change optics ? Simple instruction step by step to simple man, please. Because this time I don't try first and end at broken light head.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

127 said:


> I got mine yesterday, it's tiny and bright. Perhaps I manage to arrange test ride today or tomorrow.
> 
> Yes, I read the manual, but stupid me, how I can change optics ? Simple instruction step by step to simple man, please. Because this time I don't try first and end at broken light head.


There will be a flat tool in your kit. At the bottom there is a small slit. The larger side fit perfectly between the notches in the bezel. Use this to unscrew.

Remove the bezel and oring, then remove the optic. Place new optic over the led. The optic will sit flush on the electronics board.

Reverse the process.

Hope this helps 

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## 127 (May 30, 2008)

Thank you very much, now even simple man got the bezel open. Under dim kitchen light it was quit
hard to notice small notches and get the tool in line


----------



## nightrider06 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am still waiting for mine to arrive. Could those of us who have the honour to hold the light in their own hands post some pictures of the light mounted on your helmet, bar, head or whatever it fits to cut the waiting time a little shorter? It would also be nice for the guys who don't know how to fit their light.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Trying to decide between another X2 w/ spot optics for the helmet ( I have one on the bars now ) or the X1 (both with the 2 cell battery pack).


----------



## texas (Nov 26, 2004)

*yeah, finally got my light tonight.*

Because of the weather here I won't be able to try it out until next week.

It mounted very nicely onto my Fox Flux helmet. Seems plenty bright with a nice spot beam pattern that should have the throw I was hoping for. I am very happy and excited about the light.

Bruce and Vag, Thanks for putting together an awesome light.


----------



## nightrider06 (Nov 23, 2012)

jonshonda said:


> Trying to decide between another X2 w/ spot optics for the helmet ( I have one on the bars now ) or the X1 (both with the 2 cell battery pack).


Go and get the X1. It has a lot more efficiency and throw. I have a light with 7 XM-L U2 Led on the bar and ordered the X1 for the helmet or even even for the bar with a flood optic installed if i wish to ride with a small setup.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Think I will be going with the X1. Sounds like a great little light


----------



## c11pra dc (Jan 9, 2013)

Already own the X2 which I've been impressed with. Rode with the addition of my new X1 last night have to say what a great combo they are!! Impressive lights in every way enabling any speed I choose.

Mounting the X1 to the helmet was a bit of a faff due to vents (Giro Atmos road) but I eventually found a good location and mounting using additional Hook and Loop strips not supplied.

I'll try a get some pictures up!

Also I'd recommend ordering the CNC bar mount for either X1/X2 - shame this is not included in the package.

DC


----------



## butasan (May 29, 2009)

jonshonda said:


> Think I will be going with the X1. Sounds like a great little light


I too recommend the X1 for your helmet especially if you already own a descent bar light. I think they nailed it on this one. I feel like my search for the perfect helmet light finally came to the end.


----------



## 127 (May 30, 2008)

First test ride done. Here the ground and trails are snow covered, so X1 has totally enough light even on low trail mode for slow Fatbike riding and on medium mode it has plenty light with standard optic. It is very nice, that X1 is the only light I need at least in winter time, when the ground is snow covered.(of course I carry small flash light as pack up light) The light system is so light and both light head and battery stayed places as clued on helmet, that i didn't notice it at all. 
When the battery started to run out of charge the remote control didn't obey every press. I had to press several times to change light modes. First impression is still very posivite.

Now I have to wait for euro type adapter to arrive before next test ride, because I got by accident uk type charger.


----------



## nightrider06 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi guys,
I finally got my light. It is really impressive and just suits my expectations! Here is my custom made Gopro Mount for endless mounting options. I also tested it with my suction cup and it worked perfectly.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/f3ujuqqhlrxk4hb/0ZgPg5VGp6


----------



## c11pra dc (Jan 9, 2013)

When changing the Optics what is the order in which the components (o-ring, protective lens, bezel) should be re-fitted?

DC


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

c11pra dc said:


> When changing the Optics what is the order in which the components (o-ring, protective lens, bezel) should be re-fitted?
> 
> DC


Optic -> protective lens -> O-ring -> bezel


----------



## c11pra dc (Jan 9, 2013)

Action LED Lights said:


> Optic -> protective lens -> O-ring -> bezel


Thanks for that! - The manual isn't clear and seems to suggest "optic, o-ring, protective lens, bezel"


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

c11pra dc said:


> Thanks for that! - The manual isn't clear and seems to suggest "optic, o-ring, protective lens, bezel"


Great work on picking that one up!

That seems to be a hangover from the X2 order of assembly. We'll get that changed in the next print.

Thanks

Bruce
Gloworm


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Good news!! I just received my X1 order from Action LED (my second Gloworm product from Action, with great service and fast shipping) and I must say it is a neat little light package. The light head itself is very lightweight, and combined with the 2 cell battery pack, I can hardly notice any additional weight on my helmet. 

After mounting the light to my helmet (the elastic Velcro strap is a great idea, I am thinking it could really save the light/my neck when I clip a low branch), I mounted the battery pack and checked to see that the battery indicator was at 100%. I fired up the X2on the handlebar, X1 on the helmet and rode off into the night. 

The combination of the X2’s flood capabilities (I currently have the standard flood/spot optic installed) along with the long distance and concentrated spot of the X1 is a great combination. I like that the X2 lights up everything directly in front of me, and wherever I turn my head, the X1 is there to illuminate any object my little heart desires. 
In the future I would like to swap out the optics in the X2 and see what combination would work best, but for now I will just ride with what I’ve got. 

I do have two minor complaints regarding the X1. The first one really is my fault, but I guess I am putting it out there as more of a word of advice for first time users. Even though the battery indicator showed 100% right out of the box, the light only lasted 45 minutes before it started to provide the warning flashes, indicating that I was running out of juice. The second issue I personally find to be disappointing is the fact the X1 light comes with X2 instructions. I think it would have taken me less than 8 hours to revamp the information so it is accurate and well laid out for X1 users.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Jonshonda,
It seems Gloworm got the wrong instructions in some of the sets. The proper ones are available on our support page or at the Gloworm site.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> Good news!! I just received my X1 order from Action LED (my second Gloworm product from Action, with great service and fast shipping) and I must say it is a neat little light package. The light head itself is very lightweight, and combined with the 2 cell battery pack, I can hardly notice any additional weight on my helmet.
> 
> After mounting the light to my helmet (the elastic Velcro strap is a great idea, I am thinking it could really save the light/my neck when I clip a low branch), I mounted the battery pack and checked to see that the battery indicator was at 100%. I fired up the X2on the handlebar, X1 on the helmet and rode off into the night.
> 
> ...


Hello guys,

It will be better you fully charge your battery before the first use as the batteries are half charged out of the box.

Regarding some boxes coming with X2 instruction this is our packing department mistake and we apologize for this. They should be few boxes like this and we'll be shipping new manuals to all our distributors to throw in your boxes.

We would also like to announce that there was a delay with the new head straps but finally they areproduced and will be all shipped from our facility this week. This means it will reach all of you in less than 10 days.

Cheers, 
Vag


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I was out for about an 45 minutes at 10ish degrees and the X1 started flashing at me. It am sure if it could talk it would have been screaming "brrrrr.......you s.o.b., get me back inside before I leave you standing here in the dark!!"

Time to invent a battery heater.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> I was out for about an 45 minutes at 10ish degrees and the X1 started flashing at me. It am sure if it could talk it would have been screaming "brrrrr.......you s.o.b., get me back inside before I leave you standing here in the dark!!"
> 
> Time to invent a battery heater.


I gather you're in the USA? As you've pointed out batteries do not like the cold (extreme)...for those in countries that have adopted the metric system 10 deg is about -12 deg C.

Damn - quite chilly!

Bruce


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes, that is cold, but I will be riding in colder!!


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Got a chance to run the X1 thru its paces last night. It's hard to believe how much light this little unit puts out. Very impressed !!! Attached are some pictures showing it mounted to my helmet.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice setup!! Odd switch location.


----------



## M6TTF (Jan 25, 2012)

have you actually screwed it to your lid!?!


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

There are no holes drilled into the helmet... The X1's light head is secured to a mounting adapter located inside the helmet. Here is what the adapter looks like.


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

After posting the above image. I noticed that I forgot to show the angle of the adapter where it makes contact with the helmet.


----------



## M6TTF (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice idea, makes fitting quite simple and secure I imagine


----------



## snala (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice work MDEMM, 
Since it has to be mounted either left or right of the helmet's centre vane do you notice the beam is biased towards one side as the X1 is more of spot light than a flood light?
So does it bother you when riding twisty type tracks as it points off to one side rather than being centred? Will obviously have one point in the distance when it's centred but closer and further away than that point it wouldn't be.


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

The light head is mounted centerline on the helmet. Maybe this photo will help put it more into perspective...


----------



## snala (Dec 2, 2012)

Doh, sorry it is too. I didn't look close enough.
What have you put on the bottom of the X1 mount or is that just the foam it comes with?.


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop (Jan 3, 2013)

Finally pulled the trigger and bought the X1, from Action-LED, along with the head strap and QR mount. Pairing it with a L&M Vis 180, which should make nighttime commutes that much safer. Thanks to Vag for the invaluable beam shot comparison pics (see page 7), and thanks to everyone who answered my questions. Will post pics as soon as the X1 arrives. Can't wait!


----------



## mdemm (Aug 4, 2010)

Its impossible to produce an upper end lighting system, that works across the board / one that will keep everyone happy. This is a given... Gloworm and Gemini has upped the playing field... Giving us consumers more bang for the buck. IMO... The new X1 using the xml-U3 led is a seriously impressive unit.. Especially, when considering its minute stature...


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi All

We've just had some pro photographs done for the X1. Shows a good amount of details and especially the small size of the unit.

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworrm

X1 in Hand

X1 Detail

X1 Helmet

X1 Close Up

Gloworm 2 Cell Battery


----------



## hpmr (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi

Will the X2 be updated and get the get xml U3 as well?


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

At the moment there is no plans to change to the U3 LED, we are obviously looking at the XML2 however they are not really commercially available.

Bruce


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## smthgfshy (Nov 11, 2010)

Gloworm~

Any pics of the new production headstrap?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> At the moment there is no plans to change to the U3 LED, *we are obviously looking at the XML2 however they are not really commercially available.*
> 
> Bruce
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Well I did predict ( last year ) that Cree would offer an XM-L2 and likely have it available by this year. Glad to see that they didn't let me down. It seems _Mouser_ has had some of these in stock since January.

I'm looking forward to seeing what the new XM-L2 can do. If an X1 version is sold with the XM-L2 I might be interested.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

*Southeast Bike Expo, Conyers GA*

Will there be X1s available for demo at the night ride?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

dupicate post


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop (Jan 3, 2013)

smthgfshy said:


> Gloworm~
> 
> Any pics of the new production headstrap?


Here's mine.









However I think there was a manufacturing glitch with mine: the band that's supposed to stretch over the top of your head and clip to the light at the front is on upside down. Notice how there's there's 1 hole on each side of the plastic back plate for the strap to pass through - except at the top, where there's a second hole.


----------



## Sabertooth37 (Jun 9, 2010)

X1 and X2 will be available for the demo at SE Bike Expo.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

im not surprised.... my X2 came with wrong velcro straps and was promised to get the correct ones and am yet to receive them and it wont be long before we start riding again. .


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Bapski

Vag will be sending out replacement straps when he returns from his vacation.

Apologies for not getting it to you sooner. 

This goes for those others still waiting for a new strap.

Cheers

Bruce


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

Sabertooth37 said:


> X1 and X2 will be available for the demo at SE Bike Expo.


Thanks, looking forward to checking out the X1 in person.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

Gloworm Manufacture said:


> Hey Bapski
> 
> Vag will be sending out replacement straps when he returns from his vacation.
> 
> ...


thanks. will wait and see..


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

I see what you guys mean when you say the X1 on the helmet and the X2 on the bars is the perfect setup. Because it is. I've been riding with my X2 alone on my helmet and it's been a good setup but I demoed the X1 on a night ride Saturday with my X2 on my bars and I was really impressed. Good job Gloworm, nice light set.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

@Gloworm; Is there any time table on when you might start selling the X1 and X2 with the XM-L2?


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop (Jan 3, 2013)

Can anyone tell me under what circumstances the battery fuel level indicators (40, 80, 100%) are supposed to light up? I've been using my X1 for close to 2 months now and, even when it's fully charged, the fuel level indicator lights never come on. I haven't done any huge rides, but I've done a few 40-50 minute trips running mostly on high, and the fuel gauge never lights up to indicate a drop below even 80%.

The other behaviour I've noticed, which has so far only occurred once, is having the light head flicker off while on high, then ramp down to a low setting. Thinking it was the temperature sensor kicking in to protect the circuitry, I felt the light head, but it was barely warm. I tried switching it off and turning it on again, but it would only turn on to low, and after a few seconds it shut off entirely. I recharged the battery after that and it seems to work again normally, however I can't help but think the battery isn't fully charging. I rarely use the light for more than an hour without a full recharge.


----------



## allenpg (Jul 7, 2004)

I've been using the X1 for 2 months now. I can't say when it hits specific indicator lights, since I don't measure it during the ride. If I start riding at sunset at the lowest setting, then go to mid, I easily have 40% left after 2 hours. The thing I love about this light is how well it works on the road bike. I also have the X2. The X1 and battery pack are light and last long enough for 40 mile after work rides in the dark. The X2 is much brighter and appreciate it when I'm riding when it's completely dark. I did one ride with both and blinded oncoming cars.


----------



## Gloworm Manufacture (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Fuzzy

It sounds like you have a defective battery. The indicator lights should light up when the light is on.

The flickering you get is when the battery reaches the low voltage threshold and is warning you that you are running out of power.

Unless overridden and lowered to a low setting it will ramp down until finally it will extinguish.

You should be getting at least 2 hours out of the battery.

My advice is to return the battery to the vendor you received it from and get them to substitute it for a new one. They will then return the faulty one to us and we'll suss out whats going on.

Hope that helps?

Cheers

Bruce
Gloworm NZ


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop (Jan 3, 2013)

Just wanted to follow up my previous message with an apology for being a complete idiot. Suffice it to say, the battery is fine, and the fuel gauge does light up. Next time, I will endeavour to be more patient by waiting at least 2 seconds after powering on before placing the battery inside my coat pocket. :madman:


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

*X1 Videio Test*

Here is a quick video with the X1 using the standard optics.


----------

